# Belkin Wirelss router will not reset



## dreamer725 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a Belkin F-5D8236-4v1 router , I attempted to connect the X-Box to the router directly so my son could go online, but it failed. When I attempted to reconnect to my computer the router would not work. I reset the modem, and the router more than once. The IP address of the modem is 173.24.89.129 when directly connected to the computer, but when I connect it to the router the IP address is 169.254.195.253. I cannot get the router to reset to the default IP address of 192.168.2.1. I even unplugged the router for a day to try to get it to reset, but to no avail. Any support to get the routed to reset would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you do a soft reset or a factory reset by pushing in the small button on the back for 20 secs


----------



## dreamer725 (Mar 11, 2009)

I did factory reset by pushing the small button on the back.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have to hold the button for 15 seconds with power on.


----------



## dreamer725 (Mar 11, 2009)

Did that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this reset: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/13631


----------



## dreamer725 (Mar 11, 2009)

Still no luck. Tried all suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a factory reset doesn't work, the router is broken.


----------



## dreamer725 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, I bought a new one.. I guess they don't last forever!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, they sure don't. :grin:


----------

